# Everyones favorite "Gimmicky" tool



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn't exactly call it a gimmick, but I absolute love my glue bot. What are some other tools that are almost a gimmick but work perfect!?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think saddle squares are a recent innovation
and a bit gimmicky, but I use mine often.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Brad, I got your gluebot beat. A free gift from Grizzly about 16-17 years ago, I use it daily for something.









I think it is 1 pound, but may be 2. I use it to set rivets, flatten things, weigh things down, it's just handy as hell and I wouldn't be able to function without it. LOL

Loren, what is a saddle square>


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I love this! http://www.incra.com/measuring_marking-incra_gauge.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ... love my glue bot.
> - buckbuster31


I used to think they were gimmicky too, until I bought one. Wish I had bought one years ago.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Anything electrical … I think the whole electricity thing is just a fad!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Loren, I always called those edge squares.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure you would call it gimicky, and a LOT of folks fuss about them, but I absolutely LOVE my Ryobi biscuit joiner. If it were lost, stolen, or ruined, but I would go buy a new one tomorrow if mine were no longer there…


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> - Loren


Lee Valley has a lot of Gimicky Stuff,amongst some very fine tools.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

This thing lets you measure the short dimension of a mitered frame.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Hmmm. Favorite and gimmicky is a tough one. I can add one gimmicky tool - as in total POS that went into the trash. I tried everything and all it did was chip and tear.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Rich, I've got one of those planes I use all the time. Quickest way to ease an edge.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, I ve got one of those planes I use all the time. Quickest way to ease an edge.
> 
> - papadan


¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

OK, here's one that's sort of gimmicky AND a favorite - lumber crayons. I keep red, black, blue and yellow ones always at hand and use them to mark everything. Part names, orientation, which edge was jointed and should go against the fence for the rip, carpenter's triangles on panel glue ups, which face goes against the jointer for panel joints so the angle error cancels out, which edge of a rail or stile gets a stick profile… the list goes on and on. When I bring a load of lumber home, I mark each with what type of wood, length and width, so I can see at a glance what will work for the pieces I need.

I do keep some white chalk for dark woods, but prefer the crayons because they don't rub off as easily and the different colors give me more versatility in marking. The crayons sand off easily, and also can be removed with acetone.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Seems gimmicky but it fits in your pocket and is really quite handy. I use mine all the time as a depth gauge, marking gage, and small square.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotta bump this one.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm going to use a fairly advanced online forum technique and do a two thread mashup. Over on the tape measure thread folks were discussing fractions and metric and it reminded me of my gimmicky tool I can't live without - my Construction Master calculator. I actually have two. One is the yellow one from HD (the 4050) that stays in the shop, but I also got the IOS app for my iPhone and iPad.

Both do fractional math that I use them all the time for. I can do it on paper, but calculators are easier, faster, and don't make mistakes. The advantage of the IOS app is that it does all that the higher end 4065 calculator does (the HD model is more basic), and has the trig features that are only available on the 4080 trig version of that calculator. So you basically get two calculators in one.

Besides the fractional arithmetic, it has some handy rise/run/arc/radius features, so if you want an arch on a stretcher for example, you can enter the run, rise and it will tell you the radius of the arc that fits it.

There are tons of other things that I use frequently as well.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

My semi gimmicky tool is the Pica Pencil (no picture but here's a link to Lee Valley, one of many on line vendors)
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=71121&cat=1,42936 
I've got the one in Festool Green. I could never keep a pencil in my shop apron for any length of time. Since I bought this I have never misplaced it. It's not as precise as a mechanical (which I still try to keep one in the apron, to no avail) but it has a built in sharpener and works well for most of my marking needs.
. .. Marc


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Reversible hand saw! 
http://www.stanleytools.com/products/hand-tools/cutting-tools/saws/fatmax-reversible-flush-cut-saw/15-252k

I used one as a carpenter years ago and it was the go to item when you had to cut something and it was impossible to get any other saw close. I still have one in storage.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

Kreg multimark marking gauge, i use it everyday i do something lol


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> My semi gimmicky tool is the Pica Pencil (no picture but here s a link to Lee Valley, one of many on line vendors)
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=71121&cat=1,42936
> I ve got the one in Festool Green. I could never keep a pencil in my shop apron for any length of time. Since I bought this I have never misplaced it. It s not as precise as a mechanical (which I still try to keep one in the apron, to no avail) but it has a built in sharpener and works well for most of my marking needs.
> . .. Marc
> ...


They are great markers. But they do dull quickly. On the positive side, their marks are easily removed from wood and that little sharpener can get to a really sharp point. But a 6" line puts you back to dull, again.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Love my glubot. Although the lid seal could be better material.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*
Gimmick* - a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> *
> Gimmick* - a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business.
> 
> 
> ...


Such an incitefull comment.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Such an incitefull comment.
> 
> - RobS888


The word is insightful. Honestly, if you want to be a catty little sniper, at least learn to spell. You're making an absolute fool of yourself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Gimmicks- something to market a product. For example, the Fast cap glue bottle or the Saw Stop used a gimmick to sell their product. Saw Stop's gimmick was offered to other saw manufactures, but we know the rest of the story. (I would be willing to bet, that they should have changed their decision to buy into the "gimmick". 
Just sayin,
My favorite gimmick is….


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Kreg pocket screw jig


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Such an incitefull comment.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


Perhaps Rob meant to use the word "inciteful", though either way he misspelled it. Showing the photo of the SawStop in his post was, seemingly, intended to disparage the safety "gimmick" that makes their tool both popular and very expensive.

*inciteful - /ɪnˈsʌɪtfʊl//ɪnˈsʌɪtf(ə)l/*

*Adjective*. inciteful (comparative more inciteful, superlative most inciteful) That incites (rouses, stirs up or excites), or provides incitement.

If so, it worked. He certainly got a rise out of you, Rich! ;^)


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Such an incitefull comment.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


No, not misspelled at all. In what way would insightful be a "catty little snipe"? Insightful would be a compliment pointing to the comment having unusual understanding.

Your comment however, was meant as an insult and to goad owners of the saw, therefore you were trying to incite a fight with your taunt.

So which way were you wrong? The spelling or the meaning? Both I reckon.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If so, it worked. He certainly got a rise out of you, Rich! ;^)
> 
> - Ripper70


Rob's a fun little guy to have around. He reminds me of this kid I worked with who tried so desperately to outwit me on a daily basis. One time I referred to Bernie Sanders as a member of Congress. This kid obviously went home and searched frantically for something to correct me on. The next day he said (with his Beavis and Butthead grunt) "Oh, and by the way, Bernie sanders isn't a member of Congress, he's a senator."

With all of the problems in the world, it's nice to have guys like him and Rob to give me a chuckle now and then.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Such an incitefull comment.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


Didn't know it was even in a dictionary. Cool. Though I can't see why it only would have one l. On my iPad I have to override either spelling.

Rich and Papadon are rather easy targets, they can dish it out, but can't take it. Sad.

Would this fall under Murphry's law?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> If so, it worked. He certainly got a rise out of you, Rich! ;^)
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


You might convince yourself puppy, but not me. You went out of your way to start a fight, got called on it. Misunderstood the comment, confused insightful as an insult. Had to be corrected by others. Sad.

Papadon will be here soon to defend you.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Didn t know it was even in a dictionary. Cool. Though I can t see why it only would have one l. On my iPad I have to override either spelling.
> 
> Rich and Papadon are rather easy targets, they can dish it out, but can t take it. Sad.
> 
> ...


The use of the suffix "ful" is to form nouns or adjectives, i.e. faithful, cheerful, careful, inciteful, etc. Using "full", which is not a suffix, is for forming adverbs but must include the letter "y", as in faithfully, cheerfully, carefully, incitefully, etc.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Only kidding about "incitefully", BTW. That's not really a word. ;^)


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Only kidding about "incitefully", BTW. That s not really a word. ;^)
> 
> - Ripper70


I first head it in the 90s, a guy I knew got his wife's co-worker fired by telling the company their response to her complaint was Inciteful(l).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

" Showing the photo of the SawStop in his post was, seemingly, intended to disparage the safety "gimmick" that makes their tool both popular and very expensive."

My intent, not that I have to justify to you, but to further expand my post to others; "gimmicks" are used in marketing- "Marketing 101". What is your woodworking "gimmick"?

"Rich and *Papadon* are rather easy targets, they can dish it out, but can t take it. Sad."

I would say that to call 2 fine members of the Lumber Jocks "sad"; to me is sad. ps *Papadan*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Only kidding about "incitefully", BTW. That s not really a word. ;^)
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


You head it? LOL.

Pretty safe to say he's not grasping your point, Ripper. This has been entertaining but, like you, I'm ready to get back to the thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Ooops! Me thinks that I spoke to soon…......


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I thought the original theme of this thread was interesting but it seems to have taken a turn for the worse. I am going back to the original theme. The items I enjoy that may seem gimmicky to some but I think are great are both made by Wixey. One is a DRO for my planer and the other is a digital angle readout for my table saw and other tools.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Only kidding about "incitefully", BTW. That s not really a word. ;^)
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


Yeah, you've never heard someone make up a word to make a point? I never read the letter he sent.

So your confusion is over the extra l? Weird that you showed the word you thought I meant, that no one would consider an insult.

So we are still left with trying to figure out if you don't know what insightful means or what "catty little snipe" means. They both can't be correct.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Ooops! Me thinks that I spoke to soon…......
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not the first time, today, I bet.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> " Showing the photo of the SawStop in his post was, seemingly, intended to disparage the safety "gimmick" that makes their tool both popular and very expensive."
> 
> My intent, not that I have to justify to you, but to further expand my post to others; "gimmicks" are used in marketing- "Marketing 101". What is your woodworking "gimmick"?
> 
> ...


The sawstop is not a gimmick, since it works, there may be people reading this thread that it helped.

Why you want to start a fight about it? You knew you would be poking people in the eye when you thought it up… probably chuckled like you had gas on an elevator. Sad

It isn't "Papadon" it is DKV.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I thought the original theme of this thread was interesting but it seems to have taken a turn for the worse. I am going back to the original theme. The items I enjoy that may seem gimmicky to some but I think are great are both made by Wixey. One is a DRO for my planer and the other is a digital angle readout for my table saw and other tools.
> 
> - ArtMann


My problem all along on this thread has been the gimmicky part. I've bought some gimmicky tools that didn't live up to the hype, and they definitely are not favorites. I have lots of favorites, but I don't think of them as gimmicks. Mostly they are the result of technological advancements and price reductions.

Your Wixey items are a good example. Both are pretty much indispensable in my workflow. Same for the digital height gauge, router table readout and so on.

Maybe gadget would have been a better choice than gimmick.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

I doubt very much if papadan is DKV. I think DKV may have passed away from boredom…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just so the dumbass knows, even though he will never admit it, The guy that was going by Rrrrandy not too long ago was DKV. He has disappeared from the planet and believed to have died. He was leading a swap on another forum and just disappeared from there also. Yo RobS666, who is papadon, don't believe I've ever met him, but you keep referring to him?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure you blame someone. Thanks for dumping on this nice thread.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This bickering really has to stop or I will start locking the accounts of those continually involved.

I am closing this thread. If someone reopens a new one to continue the bickering, they will be banned.

This is simply not fair to the rest of the community that is weary of all the fighting.


----------

